# Me dejé / Se me olvidó el pasaporte



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber si ambas construcciones son correctas:

Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
Se me olvidó el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.

Muchas gracias y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si ambas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país. (*me* dative of interest)
> Se me olvidó el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país. *('se passive) me CI, inacussative construction*
> *Passsport = subject and notional object.*
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Pitt


 

Ivy29


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si ambas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
> Se me olvidó el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Pitt


 
No soy hablante nativo y soy muy nuevo todavía, sin embargo, me aparecen bien. El segundo es un "accidental construction".


----------



## Dudu678

Las explicaciones de Ivy29, para el que las entienda, han debido de ser muy ilustrativas. Sin embargo no han respondido a la pregunta original, creo.

Sí, son correctas ambas frases.


----------



## Fernita

1. Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
2. Se me olvidó el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.

Con respecto a 1., quiero comentar que la oración me parece incompleta. El uso de "Me dejé ...", necesita casi imperiosamente la indicación de un lugar. Me dejé el pasaporte en casa, en el taxi, en algún lugar.

Nunca diría: Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude viajar.

Al menos así se usa en Argentina.

¿Qué opinan?

Para mí, sólo la segunda es correcta.

Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

Aquí sí tiene sentido sin necesidad de indicar el lugar donde lo dejaste.

_¡Anda! ¡Me he dejado la cartera!_


----------



## Fernita

Dudu678 said:


> Aquí sí tiene sentido sin necesidad de indicar el lugar donde lo dejaste.
> 
> _¡Anda! ¡Me he dejado la cartera!_


 
Gracias, Dudu. Por eso aclaré que así lo usamos en Argentina.

Saludos para ti,


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si ambas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Me dejé el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
> Se me olvidó el pasaporte y no pude entrar en el país.
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Pitt



Ambas son correctas, Pitt. En la primera -- me = dativo de interés o dativo posesivo -- depende.

La segunda emplea el SE accidental -- y es una forma inacusativa.
me = CI, verbo = olvidar, se = marca de inacusativo y no tiene ninguna función sintática.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Ambas son correctas, Pitt. En la primera -- me = dativo de interés o dativo posesivo -- depende.


 
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estos dativos? Mi opinión:

Dativo de interés:
Me dejé el pasaporte en casa > Dejé el pasaporte en casa.

Dativo posesivo:
Me dejé el pasaporte en casa > Dejé mi pasaporte en casa.

¿Se puede decir así?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Dudu678

Por poder... pero lo más natural sería decir

_Me dejé el pasaporte en casa_.

Ya sabes que preferimos usar un artículo en lugar del posesivo en estos casos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estos dativos? Mi opinión:
> 
> Dativo de interés:
> Me dejé el pasaporte en casa > Dejé el pasaporte en casa.
> 
> Dativo posesivo:
> Me dejé el pasaporte en casa > Dejé mi pasaporte en casa.
> 
> ¿Se puede decir así?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Sí. Eso es lo que hemos estado aprendiendo recientemente. Pero acuérdate de que aunque todas esas combinaciones sean posibles -- los nativos nos han dicho que en el español cotidiano -- prefieren decir: "Me (DP) dejé el pasaporte en casa." y no "Dejé el pasaporte.." ni "Dejé mi pasaporte..."

Grant


----------



## Jellby

Incluso más natural para muchos españoles sería "me he dejado el pasaporte en casa", pero eso es otro tema


----------



## Dudu678

Jellby said:


> Incluso más natural para muchos españoles sería "me he dejado el pasaporte en casa", pero eso es otro tema


No quería entrar en eso, pero es totalmente cierto. Yo lo diría así, pero noto desde hace relativamente poco cómo parte de mi entorno (afortunadamente pequeña parte) tiende progresivamente hacia el pretérito perfecto simple y me voy quedando tristemente solo.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría que no se trata de un dativo de interés o posesivo en este caso. 

No es dativo de posesión, porque yo me puedo dejar mi pasaporte o tu pasaporte, y siempre seguiré diciendo "me dejé". Me dejé el pasaporte. Me dejé mi pasaporte. Me dejé tu pasaporte.

Tampoco creo que sea dativo de interés, porque este suele utilizarse cuando la acción recae sobre alguien distinto del sujeto de la oración, creo. "Se me cayeron las llaves", "se me perdió el boli", "me vino hecha una fiera", etc.

Yo creo que "dejarse" está conjugado como verbo pronominal en este caso (análogo a "olvidarse"). "Dejar" tiene el sentido de abandonar. "Dejarse" tiene el sentido de abandonar algo sin querer.


----------



## asm

De donde vengo diríamos "dejé el pasaporte ...", sin en "me".

Saludos



NewdestinyX said:


> Sí. Eso es lo que hemos estado aprendiendo recientemente. Pero acuérdate de que aunque todas esas combinaciones sean posibles -- los nativos nos han dicho que en el español cotidiano -- prefieren decir: "Me (DP) dejé el pasaporte en casa." y no "Dejé el pasaporte.." ni "Dejé mi pasaporte..."
> 
> Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> Yo diría que no se trata de un dativo de interés o posesivo en este caso.
> 
> No es dativo de posesión, porque yo me puedo dejar mi pasaporte o tu pasaporte, y siempre seguiré diciendo "me dejé". Me dejé el pasaporte. Me dejé mi pasaporte. Me dejé tu pasaporte.
> 
> Tampoco creo que sea dativo de interés, porque este suele utilizarse cuando la acción recae sobre alguien distinto del sujeto de la oración, creo. "Se me cayeron las llaves", "se me perdió el boli", "me vino hecha una fiera", etc.
> 
> Yo creo que "dejarse" está conjugado como verbo pronominal en este caso (análogo a "olvidarse"). "Dejar" tiene el sentido de abandonar. "Dejarse" tiene el sentido de abandonar algo sin querer.



Muy útil, Amp. Pero sigo creyendo que cuando se usan 'dejar' y 'olvidar' para transmitir 'sin querer' --¿no se usa el CI todo el tiempo? Si sí, entonces definitivamente no es un uso pronominal. Sé que hay tres verbos en uso -- al menos con olvidar..
Olvidar algo
Olvidarse de algo
Olvidársele (se accidental)

En tu experienca -- ¿hay una diferencia entre los tres? ¿Podrías darnos unos contextos en los que un nativo preferiría uno u otro? En mis conversaciones en Madrid -- creo que oigo -- olvidar, solo -- para significar 'olvidar' (on purpose). p.ej.->"Olvidé su numero de teléfono porque ya no me cae bien ella." Y 'olvidarse de' y 'olvidársele' ¿son iguales?

¿Qué te parece?
Grant


----------



## ampurdan

No creo que en "Me dejé esto" o en "Me olvidé esto" el "me" sea un CI, sino una parte integral del verbo. Por otra parte, creo que la analogía entre "dejarse" y "olvidarse" se acaba en "olvidarse" como pronominal. "Dejársele algo a alguien" no existe.

"Olvidarse algo" se usa siempre en el sentido de no haber pensado en traer algo que se debía traer o hacer algo que se debía hacer. "Me he olvidado el pasaporte", "me olividé apagar el ordenador".

"Olvidarse de algo" tiene un sentido más amplio. "Me olvidé de tu cumpleaños" (se me pasó por alto), "Me he olvidado de coger el pasaporte", "Se ha olvidado de cuánto son dos más dos", "Me he olvidado del significado de esta palabra", "Me olvidé de París" (esto último es muy ambiguo sin contexto: puede tener el significado de que yo cambié de idea y no fui a París, que no consideré París entre otras opciones o que París desapareció de mi memoria). El contexto indica si el olvido ha sido voluntario o involuntario. Piensa en la frase: "¡Olvídate de eso!". Alude a un olvido claramente voluntario.

"Olvidar algo" tiene el mismo significado que "olvidarse de algo": "olvidé tu cumpleaños", "olvidé coger el pasaporte", "ha olvidado cúanto son dos más dos", "He olvidado el significado de esta palabra", "¡Olvida eso!". Curiosamente: "Olvidé París" me cuesta interpretarlo como "cambié de idea y no fui a París", pero no de las dos otras maneras que he dicho antes.

"Olvidársele algo a alguien" creo que aquí se excluye el acto voluntario. Decir "¡Olvídasete esto!" no tiene sentido y he tenido que pensar un rato largo como construir este imperativo. Por lo demás, se puede decir: "se me ha olvidado tu cumpleaños", "se me ha olvidado coger el pasaporte", "se me ha olvidado cuánto son dos más dos", "se me ha olvidado el significado de esta palabra" y "se me ha olvidado París" (aquí seguro que no se puede interpretar como "cambié de idea y no fui", pero sí de las dos otras maneras).


----------



## Dudu678

asm said:


> De donde vengo diríamos "dejé el pasaporte ...", sin en "me".


Veo que pones unos puntos suspensivos que interpreto como la frase continúa. Claro que también es posible, pero estamos hablando de una frase en la que sólo se dice.
_
Me he dejado el pasaporte*.

*_Que no es lo mismo que:

_He dejado el pasaporte encima de la mesa._


----------



## Jeromed

asm said:


> De donde vengo diríamos "dejé el pasaporte ...", sin en "me".
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo. Yo tampoco lo había oído nunca. Parece que es una construcción que se usa en España y, por lo visto, también en Argentina.


----------



## Idiomático

Jeromed said:


> De acuerdo. Yo tampoco lo había oído nunca. Parece que es una construcción que se usa en España y, por lo visto, también en Argentina.


 
Coincido con Jeromed. Nunca he oído _Me dejé el pasaporte_. Digo_ Dejé el pasaporte en casa _u _Olvidé el pasaporte en casa_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> No creo que en "Me dejé esto" o en "Me olvidé esto" el "me" sea un CI, sino una parte integral del verbo. Por otra parte, creo que la analogía entre "dejarse" y "olvidarse" se acaba en "olvidarse" como pronominal. "Dejársele algo a alguien" no existe.
> 
> "Olvidarse algo" se usa siempre en el sentido de no haber pensado en traer algo que se debía traer o hacer algo que se debía hacer. "Me he olvidado el pasaporte", "me olividé apagar el ordenador".
> 
> "Olvidarse de algo" tiene un sentido más amplio. "Me olvidé de tu cumpleaños" (se me pasó por alto), "Me he olvidado de coger el pasaporte", "Se ha olvidado de cuánto son dos más dos", "Me he olvidado del significado de esta palabra", "Me olvidé de París" (esto último es muy ambiguo sin contexto: puede tener el significado de que yo cambié de idea y no fui a París, que no consideré París entre otras opciones o que París desapareció de mi memoria). El contexto indica si el olvido ha sido voluntario o involuntario. Piensa en la frase: "¡Olvídate de eso!". Alude a un olvido claramente voluntario.
> 
> "Olvidar algo" tiene el mismo significado que "olvidarse de algo": "olvidé tu cumpleaños", "olvidé coger el pasaporte", "ha olvidado cúanto son dos más dos", "He olvidado el significado de esta palabra", "¡Olvida eso!". Curiosamente: "Olvidé París" me cuesta interpretarlo como "cambié de idea y no fui a París", pero no de las dos otras maneras que he dicho antes.
> 
> "Olvidársele algo a alguien" creo que aquí se excluye el acto voluntario. Decir "¡Olvídasete esto!" no tiene sentido y he tenido que pensar un rato largo como construir este imperativo. Por lo demás, se puede decir: "se me ha olvidado tu cumpleaños", "se me ha olvidado coger el pasaporte", "se me ha olvidado cuánto son dos más dos", "se me ha olvidado el significado de esta palabra" y "se me ha olvidado París" (aquí seguro que no se puede interpretar como "cambié de idea y no fui", pero sí de las dos otras maneras).



Gracias, Amp. Nunca dije que el 'me' en 'me dejé' fue CI. Dije que el 'me' en 'se me dejó... ' o 'se me olvidó...' sería un CI. Y había creído que el uso accidental sería más común. Estás diciendo, al menos en España, son iguales los tres. ¿verdad?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Idiomático said:


> Coincido con Jeromed. Nunca he oído _Me dejé el pasaporte_. Digo_ Dejé el pasaporte en casa _u _Olvidé el pasaporte en casa_.



De acuerdo -- es probable que sea un regionalismo.


----------



## willardandkurzt

Y sin embargo, como ya han dicho otros foreros, en España es de lo más habitual "Me dejé el pasaporte".


----------



## Abansmortaquesenzilla

Me dejé el pasaporte en casa --->  Lo olvidó en casa

Dejé el pasaporte en casa -->  Puede ser que lo olvidara o que lo dejara a propóstio.

No es lo mismo una cosa que otra.


----------



## Jeromed

No es lo mismo una cosa que otra.  De acuerdo.

Por estos lados la gente lo diría así (en azul): 

Me dejé el pasaporte en casa ---> Lo olvidó en casa---> _Se me quedó el pasaporte en casa._

Dejé el pasaporte en casa --> Puede ser que lo olvidara o que lo dejara a propóstio.--> _Dejé el pasaporte en casa._


----------



## Dudu678

Jeromed said:


> _Se me quedó el pasaporte en casa._


Y aquí eso suena raro.

Cada uno lo decimos de una forma, parece.


----------



## Jellby

Dudu678 said:


> Y aquí eso suena raro.



A mí no me suena tan raro, yo mismo lo diría alguna que otra vez.


----------



## Jeromed

Jellby said:


> A mí no me suena tan raro, yo mismo lo diría alguna que otra vez.


 
¡Y dirìas:  ¿...se me quedó/me ha quedado en el tintero...?


----------



## Jellby

Jeromed said:


> ¡Y dirìas:  ¿...se me quedó/me ha quedado en el tintero...?



Sí, podría decirlo.

El DPD dice que "Es impropio del habla culta su uso como sinónimo de _dejar_: _Quedé el abrigo en casa y ahora tengo frío_". Pero no se trata de este caso, ya que lo que diría es "se me quedó el abrigo en casa". No es lo primero que diría, de todas formas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Estás diciendo, al menos en España, son iguales los tres. ¿verdad?


Sí, significan lo mismo. Su uso con _SE_ accidental en España es muy común.

Pedro.


----------

